# Pouch Attachment Too Tight?



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Replaced the bands on my Hunter because they tore at the pouch. Replaced with double band of TBG. This tore after only 50 shots.

Am I wrapping my TBG material too tightly when making the attachement?

And why the heck do I need to put in a topic tag to make a post?

K in NY


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

to begin, topic tags are optional. yes its sounds like you are shearing the thera, it needs to be taught, not TIGHT, the thera will hold against itself once it is taught, there is a happy medium that you will find. make it taught than stretch it, look for movement/slippage if there is none than your job is done, but it is clear that you are cutting the thera with your kung fu grip. also one more factor, your could be using too short a band for your bandset, the shorter the faster, yup! but it also reduces band life.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont know if it matters much , but what are you wrapping them with ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My guess is yes you are wrapping too tight, but remember -- just a guess.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

I am wrapping TBG bands with TBG strips.

Makes sense that if I tie the strips at too tight a stretch they won't move as the pressure is put on them. Will go with less pressure.

And the system gave me a warning flag on this thread that said "You must enter at least one tag". I couldn't proceed to post until I typed something in that little box. Never saw it before.

K in NY


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hmmmmm i have never tagged any topic? maybe a glitch?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Will here I go again! Sharp fork tips will also cause tearing at the pouch and shorten band life! -- Tex


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Will here I go again! Sharp fork tips will also cause tearing at the pouch and shorten band life! -- Tex


Tex-Shooter,

I am shooting a Recurve Hunter. The fork tips seem pretty chunky. When you say "sharp", do you mean narrow? These tips must be about 1" - 1.25" diameter. Bands are 1" wide at the forks and 0.75" at the pouch (over a span of 8" from tie to tie)

K in NY


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What causes a problem with fork tips is that the pouch and the bands slam into the fork tips, so the sharper the corners the worse the problem. Think of it this way, if you fell and hit your head on a table, would you rather hit a nice round corner or a square corner. -- Tex


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> What causes a problem with fork tips is that the pouch and the bands slam into the fork tips, so the sharper the corners the worse the problem. Think of it this way, if you fell and hit your head on a table, would you rather hit a nice round corner or a square corner. -- Tex


Aha. I see what you mean. Not the issue with this particular set up, but I can see how that could happen.

Re-tying the pouch with a more relaxed wrap will likely take care of the problem.

K in NY


----------

